# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  بسیار فوری خطای کارگزار در کافه بازار

## seyedlmostyjs89

با سلام
من پریروز یک برنامه در بازار بارگزاری کردم و منتشر شد
بعد رفتم یک بسته دیگر بارگزاری کنم با موبایل خودم دیدم هر بسته ای بارگزاری میکنم خطای کارگزار میدهد!
جستجو کردم دیدم انگار بعضی از توسعه دهندگان این مشکل را داشتند ولی در تاپیک ها راه حل خوب مشاهده نکردم
به کافه بازار چند بار ایمیل زدم گفتند برنامه را با رایانه اپلود کنید.رفتم باز دیدم با رایانه خطای کارگزار میده حتی با یه اینترنت دیگر تست کردم و باز نمیزاره هیچ برنامه ای اپلود کنم لازم به ذکر است که قرار داد من با کافه بازار تایید شده است 
میخواهم چند برنامه دیگر منتشر کنم که مشکل بارگزاری خطای کارگزار هست
مشکل چیه؟راه حل بدهید

----------


## seyedlmostyjs89

اگه لازم هست الان عکس خطارو و اپلود میکنم

----------


## seyedlmostyjs89

http://uupload.ir/files/sp6r_2016-07-14-19-40-42-1.png
عکس خطا:

----------


## modernserver

سلام
بهشون تیکت بدید
مشکل از کافه بازاره و کسی نمیتونه کمکت کنه

----------

